# orange face tiel



## derek (Dec 13, 2007)

and chest and feet decided to take all fids outside in their cages for a bit of sun and a spray and this is what happed to koori 

never give them a spray if you have dyed stuff


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

my tiel was a pink for a while because of his strawberry flavored cuttlebone with coloring in.but he looks really cute!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Happen to my albino budgie-he turned pink because of the grape mineral block. What did you give yours?


----------



## derek (Dec 13, 2007)

babyluv i have a swing with a coloured perch and blocks i was given a misting outside he got damp and started to wipe his face over it now with a orange face


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

yikes  good thing none got in his eyes


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

derek said:


> babyluv i have a swing with a coloured perch and blocks i was given a misting outside he got damp and started to wipe his face over it now with a orange face


Ahh ok! I know what you mean now. I got these wooden blocks as floor toys for the tiels a long time ago and I found out they leak color as well. Babi ended up with two pink tiels too because of a pink ladder she had for them...It happens...:blush:


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

:rofl: How cute!! I wonder how long it will take to come off.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Haha, Ive got a albino Budgie who gets a multi colored face after she get s a drink or takes a dunk in the water dish and then goes and climbs all over the playgym

then earlier today we were in with the birds and I saw Crash and violet my normal lookin budgies who have white faces -- There faces were Yellow, I couldn't fiqure out why for a few mins 

we thought perhaps they were matureing and were actually yellow face violets 

and boy did i feel dumb when I realized what it was, I saw bob (dominate blue pied opaline, with a yellow tinge to his face, and tweety who's face is white he/she is a dom. blue pied also had a tinge of yellow) now i knew there was no way 4 of my white faced budgies were turning into yellow faces 

Then i remembered my boyfriend took the pinapple shapped cuttlebone/ mineral block thing and grounded it up and we've been adding it to thier food because none of them seemed to use it like they did the cuttlebones, and we're out of cuttlebones at the moment

then it dawned on me That's why their faces ARE YELLOW  the pinapple is Yellow and we turned it into a powder and sprinkle it on thier food and mix it in 

so there was that mystery solved


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

That is too funny  also a good way to get a yellow face bird for a few days


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

LOL You I have two pink whiteface lutinos! They still are a bit pink and really pink when they get wet. I am thinking it will go away once they molt? One of them has a big pink spot by her leg, that's how we tell them apart right now.. :huh: LOL


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babi said:


> LOL You I have two pink whiteface lutinos! They still are a bit pink and really pink when they get wet. I am thinking it will go away once they molt? One of them has a big pink spot by her leg, that's how we tell them apart right now.. :huh: LOL


I am sure it will go away eventually, Minnie was pink for the longest time and it didn't matter that I tried to wash it off...lol but it went away seemed like it took forever though


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

Ahaha, that is adorable! 

My one keet dyed her head pink from a mineral block. 

These crazy head dying birds!


----------

